# Prayers, please :(



## maxtmill

Asking for prayers today as we prepare to help our sweet girl to the Bridge. It never gets any easier. 16 years and 4 months old - what a blessing she has been. Many tears. :crying:


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

maxtmill said:


> Asking for prayers today as we prepare to help our sweet girl to the Bridge. It never gets any easier. 16 years and 4 months old - what a blessing she has been. Many tears. :crying:


That is a very long time. Sending healing thoughts.


----------



## dogma13

I'm truly sorry.Run free again beautiful girl.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I am so sorry. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

HUGS!


----------



## islanddog

Tears, wow, memories you bring. What a long day this must be for you.
Someday you will celebrate 16 LONG Wonderful Years, Four Months! Bragging rights in the future.
& no, never gets easier.
I'll give my youthful guy & extra hug, and share my tears with you, thinking of the other ones gone by.


----------



## dogfaeries

So very sorry. It's never long enough.


----------



## GatorBytes

I'm Sorry honey. 16 yrs + 4 months. Wow. Good job. I lost my guy at 11.5 yrs. almost 6 months ago. Having a tough time today for some reason. Hold her close when you say goodbye, and shower her in kisses. It won't help the tears, but at least the tears will come with fondness for being there, holding her and telling her how special she is


----------



## gsdsar

No matter how long we have them it's never long enough. Thoughts and prayers with you today.


----------



## gsdluvr

maxtmill said:


> Asking for prayers today as we prepare to help our sweet girl to the Bridge. It never gets any easier. 16 years and 4 months old - what a blessing she has been. Many tears. :crying:


What a wonderful life you gave her. Kudos to you. 16+years is a beautiful, long relationship! Praying for your pain to ease and your memories warm your heart.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Sending thoughts and prayers for you and your beloved girl. May she go to the bridge softly and with peace and may you find peace in the fact you were there for her and gave her love . Take care
Maggi


----------



## zetti

So sorry to hear of your loss. May she run free at the Bridge. In what will feel like the blink of an eye to her, you will be reunited. Let the tears flow.


----------



## kelbonc

I am so very sorry. Thoughts and prayers for you and your sweet girl.


----------



## LJak007

Love and healing light coming to you and your family.


----------



## Loneforce

I am sorry for your loss. Prayers to you and your family


----------



## Chip18

So sorry this is always the hard part about life with dogs ...take care.


----------



## maxtmill

Thank you all for your kind words - I know you all understand. Sophie had a number of surgeries in her time, and was always well vetted. Toward the end, she lost one eye (she could not have cared less), had cataracts in the other eye. She had hearing loss, and dementia. But she always seemed content, as long as we were near. The past few weeks were tough, as she stopped eating. We hand fed her. She drank water and peed everywhere, but didn't realize it. She could do no wrong! I spent the last 10 years of my nursing career as a Hospice RN at a veterans' hospital, so I just went into end of life care mode. I gave her subcutaneous fluids, mouth moisture, eyedrops drops, position changes, gentle massage, etc. This morning, she started getting congested and using accessory muscles to breathe, and since I did not have any glycopryelate or atropine drops, I knew I had reached the end of my bag of tricks. Surprisingly, animals die very much the same way that people do. I was hoping she would slip away and die a natural death at home, but that doesn't happen often, does it? It is actually easier for me to deal with people dying, since I was able to compartmentalize in order to do what I had to do for my patients - can't have your hospice nurse blubbering all over! We do our crying in the car after our shift! Thanks again, everyone. Yes, 16 years and 4 months is a long life, and I think it was a good one for her!


----------



## charger

so sorry to hear this. It is never easy, no matter old or young your heart breaks.


* TREASURED FRIEND *


I lost a treasured friend today
The little dog who used to lay
Her gentle head upon my knee
And shared her silent thoughts with me.

She’ll come no longer to my call
Retrieve no more her favourite ball
A voice far greater than my own
Has called her to his golden throne.

Although my eyes are filled with tears
I thank him for the happy years
He let her spend down here with me
And for her love and loyalty.

When it is time for me to go
And join her there, this much I know
I shall not fear the transient dark
For she will greet me with a bark.

~Author Unknown


----------



## Lorrie

I am so sorry for your loss! Praying for you and your sweet angel today.


----------



## Rangers_mom

I am so sorry. i think everyone here has been through this and we are probably all crying with you. It is so hard.


----------



## zetti

So very sorry for your loss. Sixteen is truly amazing, what a wonderful life she must have had with you. May your beloved girl run free now.


----------



## maxtmill

Thanks once again to everyone. Now that a few days have passed, I can feel a sense of relief that she is no longer suffering.


----------



## Jenny720

So many stories to be shared and memories to be never forgotten. So very sorry.


----------



## Heartandsoul

Maxtmil a few days after my old girl crossed, I kept thinking that when she did, she gave a full out head to tail body shake to get rid of all that wasn't her. 

May the relief you are feeling is the beginning of a lifetime of good rememberings.


----------



## RZZNSTR

I am very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss. It is the hardest but yet most kind thing we can do for them. My thoughts and prayers are w/ you. Run free little girl run free.


----------



## newlie

So very sorry for the loss of your sweet girl. I do believe that you will see her again one day and until then, let your precious memories comfort you.

Celestial Bone 

I explained to St. Peter, I'd rather stay here,
Outside the pearly gate.
I won't be a nuisance, I won't even bark,
I'll be very patient and wait.
I'll be here, chewing on my celestial bone,
No matter how long you may be.
I'd miss you so much, if I went in alone, 
It wouldn't be heaven for me.

Author Unknown


----------

